# [Closed] It’s time to talk about BSD license.



## Anthie (Jan 10, 2014)

It’s time to talk about BSD license.
We all know BSD license is a extreme free. It has a problem.
GPL can take any code from BSD, but BSD cannot get feed back.
How will BSD compete with GPL?
ZFS is released with CDDL that is not compatible with GPL.
FreeBSD integrated ZFS that GPL cannot take it and shared some Data Center market.
Think about the competition.
i think it’s the reason GPL is popular in the industry.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: It’s time to talk about BSD license.*

No, it's not time to talk about the license. Not again. It's already been asked, and answered, and answered again, a hundred times over.

Closed.


----------

